# usb 3.0 intern winkel



## FeuerToifel (3. Februar 2014)

moin, da mich die optik von meinem usb 3 stecker stört, würde ich den gerne mit einem winkel "flachlegen." im normazustand steht der stecker ja gut 3-4cm vom mainboard ab, bevor die eigendlichen kabel kommen.
meine bisherige suche hat noch nicht zu einem ergebnis geführt. 

ich hab hier mal eine (sehr schlechte) paint-bearbeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke, diese bild zeigt dennoch recht gut, was gemeint ist ^^


edit: 
falls dieser thread durch zufall mal ausgegraben wird, das hier habe ich gefunden: 
USB 3.0 20-Pin Internal Header Adapter Cable (Low Profile Connector) - modDIY.com
hab ich aber nie bestellt, da es nicht mehr nötig ist


----------



## joasas (5. Februar 2014)

Pfosten-Steckverbinder - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

Gibt es vom Chinesen sicherlich auch auf einer Platine montiert damit man einen sauberen 90° Winkel hat.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2014)

darf auch ruhig flexibel sein. an conrad hatte ich nun wieder nicht gedacht, danke dafür. dabei wäre das so offensichtlich gewesen  
ich schätze, bei denen muss ich dann ein kabel als anschauungsmaterial mit in den laden nehmen


----------



## LS76 (5. September 2015)

Und? Schon was gefunden?


----------



## rebel85 (7. April 2016)

interessiert mich auch.
einen 90° winkel für den usb 3.0 20-pin connector

gefunden:

USB 3.  2 -Pin Internal Header Adapter Cable (Low Profile Connector) - modDIY.com


----------



## Maprilia (29. Juni 2016)

Moin Ihr
Hat sich jemand von euch dieses Adapterkabel gekauft? Wenn ja, wo ist da bei der Bestellung der Unterschied zwischen ..."Type": Standard bzw. HD Sleeved?
Danke für Info


----------



## Maprilia (29. Juni 2016)

Moin Ihr
Hat sich jemand von euch dieses Adapterkabel gekauft? Wenn ja, wo ist da bei der Bestellung der Unterschied zwischen ..."Type": Standard bzw. HD Sleeved?
Danke für Info

Edit. Hat sich erledigt.   Augen auf im Straßenverkehr...


----------



## rebel85 (29. Juni 2016)

Maprilia schrieb:


> Moin Ihr
> Hat sich jemand von euch dieses Adapterkabel gekauft? Wenn ja, wo ist da bei der Bestellung der Unterschied zwischen ..."Type": Standard bzw. HD Sleeved?
> Danke für Info



hi ich habe den schon seit einiger zeit im case
aber was ich gewählt habe weis ich nicht mehr.


----------



## tigra456 (16. April 2017)

Muss ich leider nochmal hoch holen das Thema.
Ich suche mir nen Wolf für nen USB 3.0 Header Winkel und für nen ATX (24-Pin) Winkel.
Keiner mir n Tipp wo man sowas her bekommt ?

Gruß


----------



## tigra456 (16. April 2017)

Lösung des Problems

90 Degree Angled USB 3.0 19-Pin 20-Pin Internal Header Mini Connector - modDIY.com


----------

